# list of primarch special abilities



## CorvusGuardXIX (Jan 2, 2012)

I'd thought I'd make a list of the primarchs and their special abilties. Feel free to make any corrections/suggestions. 

1. Lion El'Jonson (the perfect hunter) - super-enhanced senses, ability to detect warp entities
3. Fulgrim - extreme agility, an extremely hard head (hahaha....joke)
4. Perturabo - master crafter and engineer
5. Jaghatai Khan - extreme speed
6. Leman Russ - super-enhanced senses, natural immunity to sorcery
7. Rogal Dorn - brilliant strategist and engineer
8. Konrad Curze - precognition, exceptional stealth capabilities, ability to operate flawlessly in the dark
9. Sanguinius - precognition, flight, berserker rage
10. Ferrus Manus - necrodermis arms, master crafter of weapons
12. Angron - extreme strength, exceptional physical resilience, berserker rage
13. Roboute Guilliman - brilliant strategist, tactician, and logistician
14. Mortarion - extreme physical resilience, resilience to toxins
15. Magnus - extremely-gifted psyker
16. Horus Lupercal - Warmaster
17. Lorgar Aurelian - powerful psyker, powerful orator
18. Vulkan - extreme strength, Perpetual, master crafter of unique weapons, extreme resilience of fire
19. Corax - shadow-walking, wraith-slipping
20. Alpharius/Omegon - mimicry of any Alpha Legionnaire


----------



## ExaltedUrizen (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks good to me, except that Horus doesn't really have an 'ability' here, not too sure if warmaster counts, but I don't know what else he has to be honest. And depending on when you set the list the traitor primarchs also have immortality and daemonic resilience.


----------

